# Kohler 8hp recoil start assembly



## ekcutter

Folks,
I have a Troybilt Horse model with the 8hp Kohler Magnum engine. It is in need of a recoil starter assembly. The spring in the current one can't be rewound and work properly. All of the internet companies that I have contacted have none in stock because Kohler has discontinued this part and other parts for this engine.
Does anyone know of a replacement that will work, or a business that may have a NOS assembly still in inventory? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## 066blaster

Is the spring broke? Or do you need help re winding it. If so. Remove rope from the spool, wind it up till you can't turn it anymore, line up hole in the cover with hole on the spool, feed rope through cover and through spool. Tie a good knot.. attach handle to other end of rope if you have removed it, release and it should suck it in.
Make sure your spring is still attached to the cover before starting this process. . I have a 8 horse Troy built horse for sale if you or anyone else is looking...30 miles north of Milwaukee. Or call some dealers or repair shops someone has to have them or something that works

You can feed the rope through the spool and then out the cover opening if it is easier.


----------



## 066blaster

Also make sure you didn't run into something and smash it a little, or alot, If so you will need to address that so it moves freely.


----------



## matt167

iirc that magnum is a K series re released. The part should be available in the aftermarket. It would be a K181 I think.. Or a Briggs recoil spring could probably be used.

a Honda gx200 or clone like a 212cc predator will bolt right on if you wanted modern power


----------



## ekcutter

I took the assembly to a small engine guy that knows how to rewind. He attempted to straighten (I didn't see any bend in it) the spring and re-wind, but the screw cannot be tightened and still get it to work. I will keep checking. Looks like it probably just needs a spring. Never ran in to anything, plus it has the wrap around accessory bar on the front. Matt, I will do another search for Kohler K series parts. I also have started to check with "local" dealers in case someone has spare parts leftover. And of course if all else fails a engine swap may be the last resort
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## CentaurG2

We frugal Yankees would probably try and electric or cordless drill + wire cup brush as opposed to an engine replacement.


----------

